# Vets in Germany



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Can anyone help with details of a Vets in the Worms area of Germany for wormer/vet check prior to re entry to Uk

thanks

John


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't help specifically John, but Vets in Germany are very good and plentiful. A Google search should turn one up. Someone in most surgerys will speak English or you can write what you want to say using Google translate, Alan.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

We just popped into the local tourist office and got a list of the closest ones. Then choose one and went in to book the appointment brandishing the passport.

However we also noticed lots of other vets around as they all had large signs outside. I think they were in red 'Tierarzt'. So it is easy to find one. More expensive than France though.

We're off to Germany via France in August and will probably use a vet in Germany again.


----------

